# Men With Small Wrists



## clarence (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello, I am relatively new to watches and a problem has just occurred to me while browsing the internet.

All these lovely mens watches that I see are far too big for my 7 inch wrists. It seems the Omega Seamaster my father gave to me must have been a ladies watch.

Is it my genetic fate to wear ladies watches?

Clarence


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

7 inches?? That's not small ..... you could wear up to 44mm IMO

A few days wear and a larger watch will seem normal


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Quite right. My wrist is only about 6.5" and I'm happy to wear watches up to 42mm.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have a 6 3/4 inch left wrist and feel quite happy wearing my Alpha Speedmaster- alike which measures 48mm lug to lug and 44 mm in diameter. Anything larger would look silly though, I think.

Wearing a vintage 30mm watch feels a bit strange after wearing the Alpha, but not for long.


----------



## clarence (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies.

Unfortunately, I made a mistake. The circumference of my wrist is only 5 3/4 inches. I also happen to be only 1.65m tall, so a relatively large watch might be quite obvious.

The Seamaster I wear has a diameter of 34mm, not including the crown. Even a watch with a diameter of 40mm seems to big for me. Are there any formal conventions out there about relative watch size for men?

Clarence


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

clarence said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> Unfortunately, I made a mistake. The circumference of my wrist is only 5 3/4 inches. I also happen to be only 1.65m tall, so a relatively large watch might be quite obvious.
> 
> ...


There are no conventions, wear what you like and feel comfortable with, I still think a 40mm or 42mm watch would look OK. Whatever you do dont buy a new mid-size ..... because it will always look like a midsize! Even on a small wrist. You also have the advantage of being able to wear vintage watches which are often in the 33mm to 36mm range, they may be small but they are always cool to wear.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> clarence said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for your replies.
> ...


I disagree about the midsize point. If a midsize looks good on the wrist, then thats the way to go. I'm 5'5" and have 7" wrists. I have a midsize Speedy and Seamaster and they fill my wrist nicely. Midsize is only a problem if you want to yurn it over, then you take a beating.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Trends change over time and larger watches seem to be what watch manufacturers are flogging, these days.

If you have a small wrist then you have a vast number of attractive vintage watches available to you. That's a bonus in my opinion. Just because some trend makers think smaller watches are not "cool" they may well be pandering to the current fashion and nothing more. Big is good? Why?

Perhaps, for people with inordinately large wrists who are trying to make a point? Or people with small wrists who feel the need to comply with the current trend?

Modern watches may exhibit more fashion-ability than they do real taste.









Get your Seamaster restored by Omega and let me bear the flack for my unpopular opinions. 

If you get it restored, I would love to see some "before" and "after" pictures.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

There are some really great mid size watches around and available at good prices secondhand if you do your homework, Omega is an obvious brand that do a variety of sizes. I would even say ones like the Speedmaster Reduced is difficult to beat as a mid sized watch. Vintage is the other way to go and again there are some nice NOS around if you look carefully. Don't despair there's lots of enjoyment out there for you


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Whatever works for you, there are some great watches out there at 40mm and below. 40mm is about right for me. I did flip a Speedy reduced a year or so ago, it was a good size despite being slapped with a reduced label. As Stan suggests not too long ago it would have been classed as huge. You will notice that most of the Rolex gents range are all very much smaller than the current fashion, and they still sell. To me an old 34mm will sit fine on any wrist, the thing that makes me really laugh is seeing 'rappers' with diamond encrusted alarm clocks flopping around on their arms.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I too have skinny wrists, and we are lucky, because we can buy and wear vintage watches that most men would dismiss now.

I wear a lot of vintage watches down to 30mm or so. My Father won't wear big watches because he says they get in the way, and I know what he means; with a dress shirt cuff, under a suit, it's hard to fit many modern watches - my '63 Omega slides in beautifully!

Buy what you like and wear it!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

JoT said:


> 7 inches?? That's not small





rhaythorne said:


> Quite right. is only about 6.5" and I'm happy





Stan said:


> I have a 6 3/4 inch . Anything larger would look silly though, I think.


My mom warned me about sites like this


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It's not about how big your pencil is, it's how you write your name


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mutley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > 7 inches?? That's not small
> ...


There's always one.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Stan said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I'll get my coat


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mutley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > 7 inches?? That's not small
> ...


Reminds me of a punch line... 7 inches? Maybe if I folded it in half!

Later,

William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Haven't had much luck changing the size of my wrist and don't intend paying for the pills that claim they can.

I'll stay with what I've got, it ain't worth the attention it's attracting these days, and never was.


----------

